# UPC Home IP Address



## Guru (14 May 2014)

One of the people I live with got banned from a major forum which I am also a member of. Even though her account and my account are both over 2 years old and they could not be any more different in their posts and interests I am not able to access the forum as I assume the IP address has been blocked.

Is it possible to change my IP address? I am using UPC and restarting the router does not seem to work.

Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 May 2014)

Do you actually have a fixed ip address from upc OR is this info held in cookies retained on your machine?

To check if you have a static or dynamic ip, go here =>  www.whatismyip.com


Check the ip and keep a note of it.  Check again in a couple of days and see if that ip has changed OR reboot/reset the modem/router fully and then check and see if another ip address has been assigned.


----------



## Guru (15 May 2014)

Thanks for the reply serotoninsid.

From reading their website all home UPC bradband accounts are dynamic in so far as they change once in a while but not regularly and they won't tell me when this will happen.

That website you posted advised me to unplug the router for at least 8 hours and see what happens so that will be my next step.


----------



## Fella (15 May 2014)

Guru said:


> Thanks for the reply serotoninsid.
> 
> From reading their website all home UPC bradband accounts are dynamic in so far as they change once in a while but not regularly and they won't tell me when this will happen.
> 
> That website you posted advised me to unplug the router for at least 8 hours and see what happens so that will be my next step.



They say it will change but it won't I had a nightmare trying to change mine , had the same IP for over a year despite turning off the router every night, they say its dynamic but in reality its static. I rang them asking for a new IP and they wouldn't change my IP without a letter from the Garda. 

I have eircom also, with eircom you switch the router off and back on again and it changes. There is a way to change your IP with UPC that took me ages to do and then messed up my wifi in the house for a bit , I searched on another big Irish forum and there was step by step instructions on bridging your upc router to another router and then changing the mac address of your pc on the router settings. This did work and I got a new IP address but even though i'm decentish at computers this was a difficult task for me to take on and in the end I just reverted back to original settings as everything worked much better.

You can use a proxy server , there are many hide my ip websites out there , I have used them in the past and currently have a subscription with a couple of them , that way you will be able to access the website you require as they won't be able to see your original IP address. I'm a bit weary though of what you look up going though these sites as i'm not 100% sure if the traffic is encrypted so personally speaking I avoid logging onto Skrill Paypal Neteller or any online banking while I am on a Proxy server.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 May 2014)

Fella said:


> I rang them asking for a new IP and they wouldn't change my IP without a letter from the Garda.


huh?  A letter from the Gardai?  bizarre explanation from upc.





			
				Fella said:
			
		

> You can use a proxy server , there are many hide my ip websites out there , I have used them in the past and currently have a subscription with a couple of them , that way you will be able to access the website you require as they won't be able to see your original IP address.


smart dns service from overplay costs $4.95/month - and also allows you to access bbc iPlayer.



			
				Fella said:
			
		

> I'm a bit weary though of what you look up going though these sites as i'm not 100% sure if the traffic is encrypted so personally speaking I avoid logging onto Skrill Paypal Neteller or any online banking while I am on a Proxy server.


If its the full vpn service you utilise, then there's no issue.


----------



## JohnJay (15 May 2014)

Ive noticed before with UPC that if you get a new router they seem to give you a new IP address. I guess that they link the MAC address of the router to the IP address that they assign. 
so Maybe if your router "stopped working" they might send you a new one..


----------

